# 2016 X3 28d oil change



## will8740 (May 29, 2016)

Has anyone changed the oil with filter themselves on a 2.0L diesel B47 Engine?

Any special instructions/videos?

Torque Specifications for the filter and drain plug?

Thank you in advance.

Will


----------

